# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Do you wear your mask?

## crcook84

So, at this point, I still carry my mask around with me in case I go somewhere where a business asks the patrons to wear a mask. This is because Judge Clay Jenkins of Dallas has reinstated the mask ordinance. Abbott is currently fighting him in court. But, in the meantime, if a business asks me to wear a mask while I am on their property, I do it as a courtesy. Technically, businesses like Costco and Walmart I believe can be considered private businesses that are giving me the courtesy of doing business with them while I am on their property. As such, the least I can do is to conduct myself in a civil manner and obey the few requirements the stores expect of their customers.

Any thoughts?

----------

Big Bird (10-18-2021),Old Ridge Runner (10-20-2021),Rutabaga (10-18-2021),WarriorRob (10-17-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> So, at this point, I still carry my mask around with me in case I go somewhere where a business asks the patrons to wear a mask. This is because Judge Clay Jenkins of Dallas has reinstated the mask ordinance. Abbott is currently fighting him in court. But, in the meantime, if a business asks me to wear a mask while I am on their property, I do it as a courtesy. Technically, businesses like Costco and Walmart I believe can be considered private businesses that are giving me the courtesy of doing business with them while I am on their property. As such, the least I can do is to conduct myself in a civil manner and obey the few requirements the stores expect of their customers.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Only if I'm forced to.  Usually I just say "No" and walk out.

----------

Northern Rivers (10-17-2021),NRAforlife (10-18-2021),Old Ridge Runner (10-20-2021),Rutabaga (10-18-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

I always have a clean disposable mask with me. I don't reuse them unless I then immerse them in ozone.

----------


## Thom Paine

I have never worn a mask. (that I recall)

A bandana is often part of daily wear; during the first 90 days of this fiasco, If I saw fear in someones eyes I would pull the bandana up over my nose to assuage those fears.   Courtesy toward others.  

Now, I no longer will cover my face.  In my area mask wearing is nearing rarity.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-20-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-18-2021)

----------


## Quark

> So, at this point, I still carry my mask around with me in case I go somewhere where a business asks the patrons to wear a mask. This is because Judge Clay Jenkins of Dallas has reinstated the mask ordinance. Abbott is currently fighting him in court. But, in the meantime, if a business asks me to wear a mask while I am on their property, I do it as a courtesy. Technically, businesses like Costco and Walmart I believe can be considered private businesses that are giving me the courtesy of doing business with them while I am on their property. As such, the least I can do is to conduct myself in a civil manner and obey the few requirements the stores expect of their customers.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Only place I wear a mask in the medical clinic at the hospital.

----------

JustPassinThru (10-18-2021),NRAforlife (10-18-2021),Old Ridge Runner (10-20-2021),WarriorRob (10-17-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

I try to avoid businesses that force you to wear a mask "Walmart". I live in a small town so most businesses don't force you to wear a mask, they do ask you to keep 6 feet away in some places, that's ok, really never liked being that close to people in stores anyway.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-20-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-18-2021)

----------


## NRAforlife

My Physical Therapy center requires a mask.  So for 1 hr twice a week I don a mask...

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-20-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> So, at this point, I still carry my mask around with me in case I go somewhere where a business asks the patrons to wear a mask. This is because Judge Clay Jenkins of Dallas has reinstated the mask ordinance. Abbott is currently fighting him in court. But, in the meantime, if a business asks me to wear a mask while I am on their property, I do it as a courtesy. Technically, businesses like Costco and Walmart I believe can be considered private businesses that are giving me the courtesy of doing business with them while I am on their property. As such, the least I can do is to conduct myself in a civil manner and obey the few requirements the stores expect of their customers.
> 
> Any thoughts?


As a (stalled) business owner, I agree with your approach.  It's respectful.

That said, it does not stop me from saying that the mask does not do shit, and why the hell should I need one if the vax I took actually does anything useful?
To explain it to the average person, I say that hiding behind a cloth mask from Covid is like hiding behind a chain link fence to avoid a BB gun...

----------

Quark (10-18-2021),ruthless terrier (10-18-2021),Wildrose (10-18-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> As a (stalled) business owner, I agree with your approach.  It's respectful.
> 
> That said, it does not stop me from saying that the mask does not do shit, and why the hell should I need one if the vax I took actually does anything useful?
> To explain it to the average person, I say that hiding behind a cloth mask from Covid is like hiding behind a chain link fence to avoid a BB gun...


I'm going to borrow that.




> I say that hiding behind a cloth mask from Covid is like hiding behind a chain link fence to avoid a BB gun...

----------

Physics Hunter (10-18-2021)

----------


## Quark

> My Physical Therapy center requires a mask.  So for 1 hr twice a week I don a mask...


Fortunately, I go to a person who does not require a mask. Don't know what I'll do if he retires.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I'm going to borrow that.


I coined that one.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Wildrose

> I coined that one.


I figured so.

----------


## ruthless terrier

i wore one in the grocery store last year and at the doctors office. it's all a joke anyway right?

----------


## Wildrose

I've found that open carry and a stern glare directly at anyone who seems bothered by my not wearing a mask usually defuses any potential conflict.

----------


## crcook84

> As a (stalled) business owner, I agree with your approach.  It's respectful.
> 
> That said, it does not stop me from saying that the mask does not do shit, and why the hell should I need one if the vax I took actually does anything useful?
> To explain it to the average person, I say that hiding behind a cloth mask from Covid is like hiding behind a chain link fence to avoid a BB gun...


Agreed. There's enough evidence to prove that the mask has done a marginal job of keeping covid at bay. The vax, at the most, just keeps you from getting the more severe symptoms. Even then, there's the question of whether or not the side-effects of the vaccine (in the rare cases that someone gets a side-effect) are worse than the benefits. However, as much as I'd like to argue with someone, you can't fix stupid.

----------

Physics Hunter (10-18-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Agreed. There's enough evidence to prove that the mask has done a marginal job of keeping covid at bay. The vax, at the most, just keeps you from getting the more severe symptoms. Even then, there's the question of whether or not the side-effects of the vaccine (in the rare cases that someone gets a side-effect) are worse than the benefits. However, as much as I'd like to argue with someone, you can't fix stupid.


The mortality rate for Covid (unvaccinated) is around 1.67% while the mortality rate for "breakthrough infections" is around .0144%.

The rate for serious side effects is around .0004%.

So far there have only been two verified deaths due to the vaccine both of which were caused by a severe allergic reaction.

Statistically there is much greater harm therefore from the disease than from vaccination.

Those numbers are subject to change as more of the VAERS reports are reviewed and investigated but those are the only verifiable numbers available right now and that's how the FDA and CDC decide what to recommend.

----------


## NuYawka

Everyone should wear a mask in stores while touching every damn thing, including the credit/debit card terminals' keypads. 

Can this whole thing be ANY stupider????

----------

JustPassinThru (10-18-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Everyone should wear a mask in stores while touching every damn thing, including the credit/debit card terminals' keypads. 
> 
> Can this whole thing be ANY stupider????


Since there's no evidence of Covid being spread by contact with contaminated surfaces what exactly is the point of the mask other than to give people a false sense of security?

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-18-2021)

----------


## JMWinPR

> I always have a clean disposable mask with me. I don't reuse them unless I then immerse them in ozone.


I have yet to purchase a mask. I find them on the beach, a bit sandy, and some are damp, but they dry. I'm very health conscious and only use the ones that appear to have not been used. As I'm environmentally aware, I use them until the string breaks. I have a couple of new ones in wrappers for guests who might need them

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> I have yet to purchase a mask. I find them on the beach, a bit sandy, and some are damp, but they dry. I'm very health conscious and only use the ones that appear to have not been used. As I'm environmentally aware, I use them until the string breaks. I have a couple of new ones in wrappers for guests who might need them


Thanks for the laugh.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

Not once.

----------

Lone Gunman (10-18-2021)

----------


## patrickt

> So, at this point, I still carry my mask around with me in case I go somewhere where a business asks the patrons to wear a mask. This is because Judge Clay Jenkins of Dallas has reinstated the mask ordinance. Abbott is currently fighting him in court. But, in the meantime, if a business asks me to wear a mask while I am on their property, I do it as a courtesy. Technically, businesses like Costco and Walmart I believe can be considered private businesses that are giving me the courtesy of doing business with them while I am on their property. As such, the least I can do is to conduct myself in a civil manner and obey the few requirements the stores expect of their customers.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Pretty much the same for me. I carry a mask and if I wish to enter a business that requires masks I put it on. As soon as I pass the security checkpoint--Checkpoint Charlie--I pull it down to free my nose for breathing. If I'm going into a small business such as the pastry shop or the cleaners it depends on whether or not the person working is wearing a mask. If they aren't, I don't. 

I live in Mexico and my only mask harassment has come from American women. The next to last was a woman who screamed at me in a park when she was 20 feet away, "Where's your mask?" My response was, "Up your ass." My last was an American woman who went out of her way to come up to me, wiggle her mask, and say, "Do you know what this is?" "A codpiece."

Of course, it's only American woman who demand I have my dog castrated.

My opinion is that the masks are not effective for anything except showing obedience. Much like have a stylized fish emblem on the back of your car or wearing a large cross or crucifix where everyone can see it. You proclaiming membership in COVID Hysterics.

----------


## patrickt

> So, at this point, I still carry my mask around with me in case I go somewhere where a business asks the patrons to wear a mask. This is because Judge Clay Jenkins of Dallas has reinstated the mask ordinance. Abbott is currently fighting him in court. But, in the meantime, if a business asks me to wear a mask while I am on their property, I do it as a courtesy. Technically, businesses like Costco and Walmart I believe can be considered private businesses that are giving me the courtesy of doing business with them while I am on their property. As such, the least I can do is to conduct myself in a civil manner and obey the few requirements the stores expect of their customers.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Pretty much the same for me. I carry a mask and if I wish to enter a business that requires masks I put it on. As soon as I pass the security checkpoint--Checkpoint Charlie--I pull it down to free my nose for breathing. If I'm going into a small business such as the pastry shop or the cleaners it depends on whether or not the person working is wearing a mask. If they aren't, I don't. 

I live in Mexico and my only mask harassment has come from American women. The next to last was a woman who screamed at me in a park when she was 20 feet away, "Where's your mask?" My response was, "Up your ass." My last was an American woman who went out of her way to come up to me, wiggle her mask, and say, "Do you know what this is?" "A codpiece."

Of course, it's only American woman who demand I have my dog castrated.

My opinion is that the masks are not effective for anything except showing obedience. Much like have a stylized fish emblem on the back of your car or wearing a large cross or crucifix where everyone can see it. You proclaiming membership in COVID Hysterics. 

I use cloth masks until one of the earpieces breaks. Then I break out a new cloth mask.


I'm certainly not angry at hysterics as long they they don't demand I join them.

----------


## Oceander

I still carry it in my pocket, but haven't put it on in more than a month, and will not do so unless challenged by someone with arrest authority.

----------


## Freewill

For those who say that the mask does nothing.  If you were to wake up during surgery would you expect that all those in the room would be wearing a mask?  How many of you are epidemiologists? 

I will say, the way that masks are used in general, in public, renders them worse then useless.

----------


## Oceander

> For those who say that the mask does nothing.  If you were to wake up during surgery would you expect that all those in the room would be wearing a mask?  How many of you are epidemiologists? 
> 
> I will say, the way that masks are used in general, in public, renders them worse then useless.


Surgical masks aren't meant or intended to prevent viruses from spreading.  They are intended to prevent gross contamination of open wounds (including surgical incisions) from things like spittle.

----------

East of the Beast (10-18-2021),JustPassinThru (10-18-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-18-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

Being in Health Care, my employer requires us to wear a mask while seeing patients. As does the hospital I see patients and do surgery at. Otherwise, I don't wear a mask. Ever. If somewhere requires one, I don't frequent that place. One of my favorite trading card game stores requires one, and I haven't been there in ages.

----------


## Lone Gunman

no.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-18-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

no I do not.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-18-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

I wear a mask anytime I am indoors with other people (except at home with my wife).  Never outdoors.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Only place I wear a mask in the medical clinic at the hospital.


That's where I'm at.

I carry one of those stupid things in case some store clerk goes all Karen on me; but the mask orders have been lifted.

Coming back, though...more and more hysterics, mostly older, are all face-wrapped.  And giving me the stink-eye for not so doing.  

Because they are STUPID, and cannot think, and will not inform themselves!

----------


## JustPassinThru

> For those who say that the mask does nothing.  If you were to wake up during surgery would you expect that all those in the room would be wearing a mask?  How many of you are epidemiologists? 
> 
> I will say, the way that masks are used in general, in public, renders them worse then useless.



Dr. Ted Noel, a now-retired surgeon, explained that.

Those surgical masks fit loosely on the sides, for a reason.

To blow out air...OVER THE SHOULDERS of surgeons and attendants who're standing over an open surgical wound.

Just an extra, probably-meaningless precaution.

Do you think having your breath blown behind your ears, benefits you, or anyone around you in a public place?

----------

WhoKnows (10-19-2021)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> I still carry it in my pocket, but haven't put it on in more than a month, and will not do so unless challenged by someone with arrest authority.


Doesn't their arrest-authority end if you're not doing anything illegal?

----------


## wbslws

Since I live in the Free State of Florida, I don't wear one except when I go to the doctor.    Watson Clinic which is a great place requires it, but it comes off when I hit the door.

I still see people wearing them like they were born with them.   One lady with a mask would not come down the aisle in a store because I was unmasked.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Since I live in the Free State of Florida, I don't wear one except when I go to the doctor.    Watson Clinic which is a great place requires it, but it comes off when I hit the door.
> 
> I still see people wearing them like they were born with them.   One lady with a mask would not come down the aisle in a store because I was unmasked.


They were born with them.

Those are slave muzzles; and many, maybe a majority, of people today are BORN...SLAVES.

----------


## WhoKnows

> For those who say that the mask does nothing.  If you were to wake up during surgery would you expect that all those in the room would be wearing a mask?  How many of you are epidemiologists? 
> 
> I will say, the way that masks are used in general, in public, renders them worse then useless.


For a virus the size of the aerosolized COVID particle, the masks you see people wear does nothing. 

Surgeon's masks are not there to prevent infection from a virus to the patient. They are mostly there to prevent the surgeon from being infected from splatter of body fluids from the patient. Same thing in hospital rooms with patient that have highly infectious diseases or antibiotic resistant strains of certain bacteria. If a patient has something like Ebola, a fully isolated room with the care givers in space suits is required. 

Any other questions?

----------

JustPassinThru (10-19-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-19-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> For a virus the size of the aerosolized COVID particle, the masks you see people wear does nothing. 
> 
> Surgeon's masks are not there to prevent infection from a virus to the patient. They are mostly there to prevent the surgeon from being infected from splatter of body fluids from the patient. Same thing in hospital rooms with patient that have highly infectious diseases or antibiotic resistant strains of certain bacteria. If a patient has something like Ebola, a fully isolated room with the care givers in space suits is required. 
> 
> Any other questions?


We already knew that. 

But it's odd... odd that being an MD and all that you didn't take time to refute the transmission-by-way-of-droplets explanation that CDC put out.  

You *are* an MD ... arn't you?

----------


## Wilson2

> So, at this point, I still carry my mask around with me in case I go somewhere where a business asks the patrons to wear a mask. This is because Judge Clay Jenkins of Dallas has reinstated the mask ordinance. Abbott is currently fighting him in court. But, in the meantime, if a business asks me to wear a mask while I am on their property, I do it as a courtesy. Technically, businesses like Costco and Walmart I believe can be considered private businesses that are giving me the courtesy of doing business with them while I am on their property. As such, the least I can do is to conduct myself in a civil manner and obey the few requirements the stores expect of their customers.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Some places here have signs saying to wear a mask, not enforced at all.   I think its mainly political, lots of blacks wear a mask, a few white people mainly white women.

Military in uniform wear a mask be wise if now part of the uniform.

----------


## BigBoy

I wear my mask anytime i am in public. Even though I have been vaccinated and got the booster I do not want to somehow infect another person.

----------


## Dan40

> I always have a clean disposable mask with me. I don't reuse them unless I then immerse them in ozone.


I carry the same mask since the beginning of WuFlu.  Carry, not wear.  Don't have to wear it, I'm fully vaccinated!☺

----------


## WhoKnows

> We already knew that. 
> 
> But it's odd... odd that being an MD and all that you didn't take time to refute the transmission-by-way-of-droplets explanation that CDC put out.  
> 
> You *are* an MD ... arn't you?


Why would I refute what is true? The virus is transmitted by aerosolized droplets. And the droplets are a certain size. A size that can't be filtered by a conventional, commercially available mask.

I don't discuss my credentials on the internet. I couldn't care less whether you believe what I say I am or not. What you are trying to do is called an Ad Hominem attack. If you want to discuss the information I'm providing and refute it, go ahead. Otherwise, you are trying to make up a reason to discredit me.

----------

OldSchool (10-20-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> So, at this point, I still carry my mask around with me in case I go somewhere where a business asks the patrons to wear a mask. This is because Judge Clay Jenkins of Dallas has reinstated the mask ordinance. Abbott is currently fighting him in court. But, in the meantime, if a business asks me to wear a mask while I am on their property, I do it as a courtesy. Technically, businesses like Costco and Walmart I believe can be considered private businesses that are giving me the courtesy of doing business with them while I am on their property. As such, the least I can do is to conduct myself in a civil manner and obey the few requirements the stores expect of their customers.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I wear them where it's required, generally don't where it's not. I've made sure to get the thinnest cotton masks possible so that I can almost breathe normally from them.

----------


## Swedgin

Absolutely!

(Bleh!  Superheroes always wear masks!)

Got a cape, too!

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Why would I refute what is true? The virus is transmitted by aerosolized droplets. And the droplets are a certain size. A size that can't be filtered by a conventional, commercially available mask.
> 
> I don't discuss my credentials on the internet. I couldn't care less whether you believe what I say I am or not. What you are trying to do is called an Ad Hominem attack. If you want to discuss the information I'm providing and refute it, go ahead. Otherwise, you are trying to make up a reason to discredit me.


Droplets are much larger than the virus.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Droplets are much larger than the virus.


And? Some droplets are. And those are filtered. But since the virus is small, it can continue on a smaller droplet that can't be filtered. It's not rocket science. Think of a colander. If something is smaller than the size of the holes in the colander, it'll get through, won't it?

----------


## Oceander

> And? Some droplets are. And those are filtered. But since the virus is small, it can continue on a smaller droplet that can't be filtered. It's not rocket science. Think of a colander. If something is smaller than the size of the holes in the colander, it'll get through, won't it?


That, or the aerator on the end of most faucets.  Those simply break up the larger "droplets" of water coming out of the pipe, and turn them into a spray of smaller droplets.

Most of the masks worn are just like an aerator, and when someone forcefully breathes droplets against the material - either through a sneeze, or a strong breath - the spittle droplets in the exhaled air either pass through the mesh because they're smaller than the mesh size, or else get broken up and mostly expelled as smaller droplets.  Some part of each larger droplet clearly remains on the mask - after all, they get saturated sooner or later - but most likely that is from moisture from the surface of the droplet, not from the interior of the droplet and, accordingly, most of the viral particles that might be contained within such a droplet are expelled through the mesh along with the smaller droplets rather than being retained in the surface moisture that remains behind.

----------

WhoKnows (10-20-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I don't discuss my credentials on the internet. I couldn't care less whether you believe what I say I am or not. What you are trying to do is called an Ad Hominem attack. If you want to discuss the information I'm providing and refute it, go ahead. Otherwise, you are trying to make up a reason to discredit me.


Why would I do that?  On the contrary, to show my good faith, I'll take you at your word and call you 'Doctor' from now on.

----------


## WhoKnows

> *Why would I do that? * On the contrary, to show my good faith, I'll take you at your word and call you 'Doctor' from now on.


I don't know why you would bring up my credentials in the first place. You don't have to call me "Doctor". You're not one of my patients, and even if you were, my patients call me by my first name. I tend to dispense of the formalities to people I know.

----------


## WhoKnows

> That, or the aerator on the end of most faucets.  Those simply break up the larger "droplets" of water coming out of the pipe, and turn them into a spray of smaller droplets.
> 
> Most of the masks worn are just like an aerator, and when someone forcefully breathes droplets against the material - either through a sneeze, or a strong breath - the spittle droplets in the exhaled air either pass through the mesh because they're smaller than the mesh size, or else get broken up and mostly expelled as smaller droplets.  Some part of each larger droplet clearly remains on the mask - after all, they get saturated sooner or later - but most likely that is from moisture from the surface of the droplet, not from the interior of the droplet and, accordingly, most of the viral particles that might be contained within such a droplet are expelled through the mesh along with the smaller droplets rather than being retained in the surface moisture that remains behind.


I'll tell you, I've tried to explain this to countless people, and am told I have no idea what I'm talking about. It's simple fluid dynamics. People just want to stay dumb, I guess. Either that, or their Cognitive Dissonance runs very deep.

----------


## Oceander

> I'll tell you, I've tried to explain this to countless people, and am told I have no idea what I'm talking about. It's simple fluid dynamics. People just want to stay dumb, I guess. Either that, or their Cognitive Dissonance runs very deep.


My vote is for cognitive dissonance - people have a remarkably high tolerance for psychic pain.

I would get a piece of mesh and a squirt bottle full of water.  Then, demonstrate how drops of liquid gently landing on the mesh will still allow some liquid to leak through, then shake off the mesh, hold it vertically, and squeeze the bottle hard at it, so that a fine mist of water jets out the other side of the mesh.

Then ask them, if a mask can't stop the first thing - leakage of droplets from other people landing on the outside of one's own mask - what makes any rational person think that the very same mask is going to stop the second.

Maybe we just need more visual aids?

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> *I don't know why you would bring up my credentials in the first place.* You don't have to call me "Doctor". You're not one of my patients, and even if you were, my patients call me by my first name. I tend to dispense of the formalities to people I know.


What the hell are you talking about?  YOU are the one that has been referring to your medical practice as evidence of your qualifications... not to mention THIS coy little hint.




> There are plenty of doctors out there who are concerned. And they are being ridiculed, threatened and condemned for their opinion. *Ask me how I know*.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> My vote is for cognitive dissonance - people have a remarkably high tolerance for psychic pain.
> 
> I would get a piece of mesh and a squirt bottle full of water.  Then, demonstrate how drops of liquid gently landing on the mesh will still allow some liquid to leak through, then shake off the mesh, hold it vertically, and squeeze the bottle hard at it, so that a fine mist of water jets out the other side of the mesh.
> 
> Then ask them, if a mask can't stop the first thing - leakage of droplets from other people landing on the outside of one's own mask - what makes any rational person think that the very same mask is going to stop the second.
> 
> Maybe we just need more visual aids?


The only reason I won't debate you on your notional "demonstration" is that around here, if one attempts a more correct view of the mask dynamics, they are considered "pro-mask" as opposed to being "pro-accuracy". Fuck that shit.

PS @Oceander , I encourage you to do your little demonstration with one of those simple surgical masks and a spray bottle of water.

----------


## WhoKnows

> We already knew that. 
> 
> But it's odd... odd that being an MD and all that you didn't take time to refute the transmission-by-way-of-droplets explanation that CDC put out.  
> 
> *You are an MD ... arn't you?*


THIS is what the hell I'm talking about. Are you being purposefully glib?

----------


## WhoKnows

> The only reason I won't debate you on your notional "demonstration" is that around here, if one attempts a more correct view of the mask dynamics, they are considered "pro-mask" as opposed to being "pro-accuracy". Fuck that shit.
> 
> PS @Oceander , I encourage you to do your little demonstration with one of those simple surgical masks and a spray bottle of water.


I encourage you to watch the many videos of people sneezing through a mask before asking someone to do a ridiculous test that shows nothing. 

Again, are you being purposefully glib?

----------


## Oceander

> The only reason I won't debate you on your notional "demonstration" is that around here, if one attempts a more correct view of the mask dynamics, they are considered "pro-mask" as opposed to being "pro-accuracy". Fuck that shit.
> 
> PS @Oceander , I encourage you to do your little demonstration with one of those simple surgical masks and a spray bottle of water.


 @Call_me_Ishmael

Whatever Chief.

----------

WhoKnows (10-20-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

We're back to the 'water droplet' maundering retard dipshittery are we?  

lol.

----------

JustPassinThru (10-21-2021),WhoKnows (10-20-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

I wear the talismanic mask in public situations where the current fuckwit zeitgeist compels it. Pretty much to avoid inevitable confrontations with fundamentalist Branch Covidian adherents. 
It got beyond worth the bother many, many moons ago

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> @Call_me_Ishmael
> 
> Whatever Chief.


"Chief" is your way of saying "asshole". Whatever.

----------


## Oceander

> "Chief" is your way of saying "asshole". Whatever.


You have a strange way of reading the English language, Chief.

----------

WhoKnows (10-20-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> You have a strange way of reading the English language, Chief.


Next thing he is going to say is that you actually called him an asshole. Because, of course, that's how he interpreted what you wrote. Even though you never actually said that, that's what he hears in his brain so you said it for sure.

Notice how I asked him if he was being glib, outright, and he didn't address that at all?

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> We're back to the 'water droplet' maundering retard dipshittery are we?  
> 
> lol.


No no no no...
M u s t  n o t  d i s c u s s  d r o p l e t s


Got it!

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Next thing he is going to say is that you actually called him an asshole. Because, of course, that's how he interpreted what you wrote. Even though you never actually said that, that's what he hears in his brain so you said it for sure.
> 
> Notice how I asked him if he was being glib, outright, and he didn't address that at all?


You didn't address this. 





> There are plenty of doctors out there who are concerned. And they are being ridiculed, threatened and condemned for their opinion. *Ask me how I know*.


So..OK.... how do you know?

----------


## WhoKnows

> You didn't address this. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..OK.... how do you know?


Ahhhh the inevitable back peddling. So you are being glib. Good to know.

----------


## Jen

I only wear a mask when required.  I won't go into a store that requires one, but my doctor's office does require a mask.  We have disposable masks in our car.  I carried one for a while.  No more.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Ahhhh the inevitable back peddling. So you are being glib. Good to know.


No man. I presented this before you used your four letter word, glib.

----------


## WhoKnows

> No man. I presented this before you used your four letter word, glib.


Oh, I promise you, you are. I won't engage with someone who has no interest in actually discussing the topic at hand. As mentioned.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Oh, I promise you, you are. I won't engage with someone who has no interest in actually discussing the topic at hand. As mentioned.


I know you won't engage me. I get it. Everyone is looking for a little dignity. And you made this post




> There are plenty of doctors out there who are concerned. And they are being ridiculed, threatened and condemned for their opinion. *Ask me how I know*.


You made that post so that there would be a strong suggestion that you are a doctor...but with enough plausible deniability that prevents someone from calling you a liar. You know it's no sin not to be a doctor.  You really didn't have to do that.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I'll tell you, I've tried to explain this to countless people, and am told I have no idea what I'm talking about. It's simple fluid dynamics. People just want to stay dumb, I guess. Either that, or their Cognitive Dissonance runs very deep.


Here is another 'tell'. 
I wouldn't expect a doctor to know alot about fluid dynamics but I would expect that a doctor would know the bounds of their knowledge... as it's often phrased..to know what they don't know. 


The water-droplet-through-the-mask questions are not answered with SIMPLE fluid dynamics.  The interaction with the fibers and the consideration of the hydrogen bonds on the small droplets and other factors such as humidity takes the problem outside the realm of *SIMPLE* fluid dynamics.  The fact that you brush it off as "simple fluid dynamics" is telling.

----------


## NuYawka

> @Call_me_Ishmael
> 
> Whatever Chief.





> "Chief" is your way of saying "asshole". Whatever.





> You have a strange way of reading the English language, Chief.


What's so strange about it? You and everyone else here know(s) exactly how you meant it.

----------


## squidward

There's a cloud of virus containing vapor swirling around the head of every mask wearer, sufficient to get everybody in the area sick. And this vapor is exuded at 6 liters per minute, every minute of the day, without ceasing.

Masks don't do shit to stop the incidence of disease.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Ahhhh the inevitable back peddling. So you are being glib. Good to know.


You aren't back pedalling...you are just sitting backwards on the bike, is all.

How DO you know?  :Thinking:

----------


## Dan40

> There's a cloud of virus containing vapor swirling around the head of every mask wearer, sufficient to get everybody in the area sick. And this vapor is exuded at 6 liters per minute, every minute of the day, without ceasing.
> 
> Masks don't do shit to stop the incidence of disease.


And masks on bearded men just leak from every direction and in and out.  And there are a few bearded men in the world.

----------

Sunsettommy (10-20-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> I wear them where it's required, generally don't where it's not. I've made sure to get the thinnest cotton masks possible so that I can almost breathe normally from them.


That's what is screwy with the whole mask thing.  It doesn't matter how efficient it is at stopping a virus as long as you comply!

----------

phoenyx (10-21-2021)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Visiting New. Jersey the last few days I have been for
most part, we went to a Trader Joe’s here and EVERYONE was masked up . ( they did not have many of the items I get at the Redding Store)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> So, at this point, I still carry my mask around with me in case I go somewhere where a business asks the patrons to wear a mask. This is because Judge Clay Jenkins of Dallas has reinstated the mask ordinance. Abbott is currently fighting him in court. But, in the meantime, if a business asks me to wear a mask while I am on their property, I do it as a courtesy. Technically, businesses like Costco and Walmart I believe can be considered private businesses that are giving me the courtesy of doing business with them while I am on their property. As such, the least I can do is to conduct myself in a civil manner and obey the few requirements the stores expect of their customers.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I've worn a mask 3 times through this whole episode.  Once at a hospital, once at the VA clinic and when I went to renew my CCL and no business has asked me to leave or thrown me out.

----------


## Sunsettommy

> So, at this point, I still carry my mask around with me in case I go somewhere where a business asks the patrons to wear a mask. This is because Judge Clay Jenkins of Dallas has reinstated the mask ordinance. Abbott is currently fighting him in court. But, in the meantime, if a business asks me to wear a mask while I am on their property, I do it as a courtesy. Technically, businesses like Costco and Walmart I believe can be considered private businesses that are giving me the courtesy of doing business with them while I am on their property. As such, the least I can do is to conduct myself in a civil manner and obey the few requirements the stores expect of their customers.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Here is my answer:

----------

phoenyx (10-21-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Here is another 'tell'. 
> I wouldn't expect a doctor to know alot about fluid dynamics but I would expect that a doctor would know the bounds of their knowledge... as it's often phrased..to know what they don't know. 
> 
> 
> The water-droplet-through-the-mask questions are not answered with SIMPLE fluid dynamics.  The interaction with the fibers and the consideration of the hydrogen bonds on the small droplets and other factors such as humidity takes the problem outside the realm of *SIMPLE* fluid dynamics.  The fact that you brush it off as "simple fluid dynamics" is telling.


Funny how someone talks about the bounds of someone's knowledge while talking out of their ass and not knowing a thing they are talking about. 

I try to discuss things for people like you in their most simple terms. It IS simple fluid dynamics and can be explained as such. I find the most simple minded tend to over complicate things and argue in semantics when they have nothing of value to add. 

And I've already admitted in many other posts that I am a health care provider. It's not a secret.

----------


## squidward

> And masks on bearded men just leak from every direction and in and out.  And there are a few bearded men in the world.


The cloud of dust around the Peanuts character Pigpen is analogous to the invisible cloud of virus laden vapor swirling around every single infected mask wearer

----------

WhoKnows (10-21-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> You aren't back pedalling...you are just sitting backwards on the bike, is all.
> 
> How DO you know?


LOL...WTF are you even talking about?

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Funny how someone talks about the bounds of someone's knowledge while talking out of their ass and not knowing a thing they are talking about. 
> 
> I try to discuss things for people like you in their most simple terms. It IS simple fluid dynamics and can be explained as such. I find the most simple minded tend to over complicate things and argue in semantics when they have nothing of value to add. 
> 
> And I've already admitted in many other posts that I am a health care provider. It's not a secret.


Massage therapists as Healthcare providers

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> The cloud of dust around the Peanuts character Pigpen is analogous to the invisible cloud of virus laden vapor swirling around every single infected mask wearer


Some here will recognize the humor in this post.
 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 


The cloud is there because the mask doesn't stop the virus at all.  Huh? Ya know?  BBs through a chain link fence ...and all that.

Can't have it both ways, friends.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Massage therapists as Healthcare providers


As I've said, I don't discuss my credentials on the internet. As I've also said, I couldn't give two shits about what some rando assholes thinks of me on the internet, either. 

Nice Ad Hominem attack though, and fuck you very much.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> As I've said, I don't discuss my credentials on the internet. As I've also said, I couldn't give two shits about what some rando assholes thinks of me on the internet, either. 
> 
> Nice Ad Hominem attack though, and fuck you very much.


Ad Hominem? You don't have any respect for massage therapists?  Why?

But it's OK dude. I'll take your "fuck you" as a friendly poke in the ribs. 

I will just say that if you are going to use your "healthcare provider" job as your qualification for refuting others' posts, don't be surprised if people want to know more about your qualification. And I know you know what I'm talking about. After all...you asked        @Wildrose multiple times in rapid succession "what is your profession?"  Remember?




> I'll ask again, what do you do for a living?





> Such an authority on all this!! What do you do for a living?





> It's unbelievable how you talk with such authority about stuff you haven't a clue about. 
> 
> So what do you do for a living again?





> What is your profession, please?


Remember?  
Is it coming back to you now?

----------


## WhoKnows

> Ad Hominem? You don't have any respect for massage therapists?  Why?
> 
> But it's OK dude. I'll take your "fuck you" as a friendly poke in the ribs. 
> 
> I will just say that if you are going to use your "healthcare provider" job as your qualification for refuting others' posts, don't be surprised if people want to know more about your qualification. And I know you know what I'm talking about. After all...you asked        @Wildrose multiple times in rapid succession "what is your profession?"  Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I know you. You're the douche bag on every forum that has way too much time on his hands and scours every post for those "gotcha" moments that nobody but you cares about. 

Congratulations! LMAO...amazing how no matter where you go there's at least one of those. Sometimes more.

Btw, do you know what Ad Hominem refers to? If you did, you would know it has nothing to do with massage therapists or respect or lack thereof I would have for them. As I said, I only have to actually explain that to the most simple minded.

Edit: As far as that other guy you mentioned...he spews garbage data that he pulls out of his ass, and when challenged, actually posts articles that refute his claims. And then claims he's an expert talking, because he knows people, and belittles anyone who disagrees with him. So I challenge his every comment. He is also free to not tell me what he does for a living, which he actually hasn't. Why do feel you are his keeper? Does he need you to defend him?

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> LOL, I know you. You're the douche bag on every forum that has way too much time on his hands and scours every post for those "gotcha" moments that nobody but you cares about. 
> 
> Congratulations! LMAO...amazing how no matter where you go there's at least one of those. Sometimes more.
> 
> Btw, do you know what Ad Hominem refers to? If you did, you would know it has nothing to do with massage therapists or respect or lack thereof I would have for them. As I said, I only have to actually explain that to the most simple minded.
> 
> Edit: As far as that other guy you mentioned...he spews garbage data that he pulls out of his ass, and when challenged, actually posts articles that refute his claims. And then claims he's an expert talking, because he knows people, and belittles anyone who disagrees with him. So I challenge his every comment. He is also free to not tell me what he does for a living, which he actually hasn't. Why do feel you are his keeper? Does he need you to defend him?


For a working doctor,  you seem to have plenty of time to post too. Me? I retired from an engineering career in January.  
Oh... I have my disagreements with WR. We 
have irreconcilable differences regarding some political leadership issues.  Yeah... he's an asshole. (Texas has more than its fair share.) And he will never admit he's wrong even *if* he is. (Did I mention...Texas?) But he's good at catching and calling out nonsensical bullshit... which is where he and I have a common interest. And we fought progs and antisemites together in other forums so ...damn right.... I will watch his back sometimes.

----------


## WhoKnows

> For a working doctor,  you seem to have plenty of time to post too.


I'm brilliant at multi-tasking and don't have to actually pay attention when I type. 

Ahhhh...retired...now it's all making sense. Must be nice.

----------


## squidward

> Some here will recognize the humor in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> The cloud is there because the mask doesn't stop the virus at all.  Huh? Ya know?  BBs through a chain link fence ...and all that.
> 
> Can't have it both ways, friends.


Both ways?
What claims did i make?

Whats next, light cigarettes reduce cancer?
Falling from the sixth floor is safer than the tenth?

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Both ways?
> What claims did i make?
> 
> Whats next, light cigarettes reduce cancer?
> Falling from the sixth floor is safer than the tenth?


Dude.... your  position on the matter makes more sense than the alternative.... which is that the mask is equivalent to a chain link fence being assaulted by BBs.

The other anti-mask posters in the thread were taking that "chain link fence " position even for droplets.  

Now either they are right and the droplets go on their merry way as though there is not even a mask there. Or you are right. Both can't be true.

----------


## squidward

> Dude.... your  position on the matter makes more sense than the alternative.... which is that the mask is equivalent to a chain link fence being assaulted by BBs.
> 
> The other anti-mask posters in the thread were taking that position.


I get it now.
Misunderstood what you were saying.

The real metric to be talked about is incidence of disease. Droplets and droplet size is a diversion to keep people arguing and divided. It is a meaningless exercise.

There has never been any strong scientific evidence to demonstrate that masks reduce incidence of disease from respiratory virus

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I get it now.
> Misunderstood what you were saying.
> 
> The real metric to be talked about is incidence of disease. Droplets and droplet size is a diversion to keep people arguing and divided. It is a meaningless exercise.
> 
> There has never been any strong scientific evidence to demonstrate that masks reduce incidence of disease from respiratory virus


I'm all for debate using facts instead of nonsense. The droplet argument may or may not justify the use of masks.  But let's describe masks correctly.  They do not behave the same for a 0.2 micron virus as they do for droplets 10, 100, or more times larger. Once the real effects of the masks are shown- and your description makes most sense- then intelligent debate can proceed.

----------

